# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  حسن الخلق

## محمد احمد حسن

*الحمد للّه الذي خلق كل شيء فأحسن خلقه وترتيبه، وأدّب نبينا محمد صلى اللّه عليه وسلم فأحسن تأديبه، وبعد:

فإن مكارم الأخلاق صفة من صفات الأنبياء والصديقين والصالحين، بها تُنال الدرجات، وتُرفع المقامات. وقد خص اللّه جل وعلا نبيه محمداً صلى اللّه عليه وسلم بآية جمعت له محامد الأخلاق ومحاسن الآداب فقال جل وعلا: وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلى خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ [القلم:4].

وحُسن الخلق يوجب التحاب والتآلف، وسوء الخلق يُثمر التباغض والتحاسد والتدابر.


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وقد حث النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم على حسن الخلق، والتمسك به، وجمع بين التقوى وحسن الخلق، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: { أكثر ما يدخل الناس الجنة، تقوى اللّه وحسن الخلق } [رواه الترمذي والحاكم].






*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وحُسن الخُلق: طلاقة الوجه، وبذل المعروف، وكف الأذى عن الناس، هذا مع ما يلازم المسلم من كلام حسن، ومدارة للغضب، واحتمال الأذى.

وأوصى النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم أبا هريرة بوصية عظيمة فقال: { يا أبا هريرة! عليك بحسن الخلق }. قال أبو هريرة رضي اللّه عنه: وما حسن الخلق يا رسول اللّه؟قال: { تصل مَنْ قطعك، وتعفو عمن ظلمك، وتُعطي من حرمك} [رواه البيهقي].


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وتأمل - أخي الكريم - الأثر العظيم والثواب الجزيل لهذه المنقبة المحمودة والخصلة الطيبة، فقد قال : { إن الرجل ليدرك بحسن خلقه درجة الصائم القائم } [رواه أحمد].

وعدَّ النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم حسن الخلق من كمال الإيمان، فقال عليه الصلاة والسلام:{ أكمل المؤمنين إيماناً أحسنهم خلقاً } [رواه أحمد وأبوداود].

وعليك بقول رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم: { أحب الناس إلى اللّه أنفعهم، وأحب الأعمال إلى اللّه عز وجل، سرور تدخله على مسلم، أو تكشف عنه كربة، أو تقضي ديناً، أو تطرد عنه جوعاً، ولئن أمشي مع أخي المسلم في حاجة أحب إليَّ من أن أعتكف في المسجد شهراً } [رواه الطبراني].


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*والمسلم مأمور بالكلمة الهيِّنة الليِّنة لتكون في ميزان حسناته، قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: { والكلمة الطيبة صدقة } [متفق عليه].

بل وحتى التبسم الذي لا يكلف المسلم شيئاً، له بذلك أجر: { وتبسمك في وجه أخيك صدقة } [رواه الترمذي ].


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*والتوجيهات النبوية في الحث على حسن الخلق واحتمال الأذى كثيرة معروفة، وسيرته صلى اللّه عليه وسلم نموذج يُحتذى به في الخلق مع نفسه، ومع زوجاته، ومع جيرانه، ومع ضعفاء المسلمين، ومع جهلتهم، بل وحتى مع الكافر، قال تعالى: وَلاَ يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلاَّ تَعْدِلُواْ اعْدِلُواْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى [المائدة:8].






*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وقد جُُمعت علامات حسن الخلق في صفات عدة، فاعرفها - أخي المسلم - وتمسَّك بها. وهي إجمالاً: أن يكون الإنسان كثير الحياء، قليل الأذى، كثير الصلاح، صدوق اللسان، قليل الكلام، كثير العمل، قليل الزلل، قليل الفضول، براً وصولاً، وقوراً، صبوراً، شكوراً، راضياً، حليماً، رفيقاً، عفيفاً، شفيقاً، لا لعاناً ولا سباباً، ولا نماماً ولا مغتاباً، ولا عجولاً ولا حقوداً ولا بخيلاً، ولا حسوداً، بشاشاً هشاشاً، يحب في اللّه، ويرضى في اللّه، ويغضب في اللّه
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
أصل الأخلاق المذمومة كلها: الكبر والمهانة والدناءة، وأصل الأخلاق المحمودة كلها الخشوع وعلو الهمة. فالفخر والبطر والأشَر والعجب والحسد والبغي والخيلاء، والظلم والقسوة والتجبر، والإعراض وإباء قبول النصيحة والاستئثار، وطلب العلو وحب الجاه والرئاسة، وأن يُحمد بما لم يفعل وأمثال ذلك، كلها ناشئة من الكبر.

وأما الكذب والخسة والخيانة والرياء والمكر والخديعة والطمع والفزع والجبن والبخل والعجز والكسل والذل لغير اللّه واستبدال الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير ونحو ذلك، فإنها من المهانة والدناءة وصغر النفس.
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وإذا بحثتَ عن التقي وجدتَهُ *** رجلاً يُصدِّق قولَهُ بفعالِ
وإذا اتقى اللّه امرؤٌ وأطاعه *** فيداه بين مكارمٍ ومعالِ
وعلى التقي إذا ترسَّخ في التقى *** تاجان: تاجُ سكينةٍ وجلالِ
وإذا تناسبتِ الرجالُ فما أرى *** نسبًا يكون كصالحِ الأعمالِ






*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*أخي المسلم:
إنها مناسبة كريمة أن تحتسب أجر التحلي بالصفات الحسنة، وتقود نفسك إلى الأخذ بها وتجاهد في ذلك، واحذر أن تدعها على الحقد والكراهة، وبذاءة اللسان، وعدم العدل والغيبة والنميمة والشح وقطع الأرحام. وعجبت لمن يغسل وجهه خمس مرات في اليوم مجيباً داعي اللّه، ولايغسل قلبه مرة في السنة ليزيل ما علق به من أدران الدنيا، وسواد القلب، ومنكر الأخلاق!

واحرص على تعويد النفس كتم الغضب، وليهنأ من حولك مِن: والدين، وزوجة وأبناء، وأصدقاء، ومعارف، بطيب معشرك، وحلو حديثك، وبشاشة وجهك، واحتسب الأجر في كل ذلك.

وعليك - أخي المسلم - بوصية النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم الجامعة، فقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: { اتق اللّه حيثما كنت، وأتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحُها، وخالق الناس بخُلق حسن } [رواه الترمذ


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*
قال اللَّه تعالى: { وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم } . 
وقال تعالى: { والكاظمين الغيظ، والعافين عن الناس } الآية. 







*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وعن أَنسٍ رضيَ اللَّه عنه قال :كانَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم أَحْسنَ النَّاسِ خُلقاً .متفقٌ عليه. 

622- وعنه قال : مَا مَسِسْتُ دِيباجاً ولاَ حَرِيراً أَلْيَنَ مِنْ كَفِّ رسُولِ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم ، وَلاَ شَمَمْتُ رائحَةً قَطُّ أَطْيَبَ مِن رَسُولِ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم ، وَلَقَدْ خَدَمْتُ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم عشْرَ سِنينَ ، فَما قالَ لي قَطُّ : أُفٍّ ، وَلا قالَ لِشَيْءٍ فَعلْتُهُ : لِمَ فَعَلْتَهُ؟ ولا لشيءٍ لَمْ افعَلْهُ : أَلاَ فَعَلْتَ كَذا ؟ متفقٌ عليه


*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وعن الصَّعبِ بنِ جَثَّامَةَ رضيَ اللَّهُ عنه قال : أَهْدَيْتُ رسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم حِمَاراً وَحْشِياً ، فَرَدُّهُ عليَّ ، فلمّا رأَى مَا في وَجْهي قالَ : « إِنَّا لَمْ نَرُدَّهُ عَلَيْكَ إِلاَّ لأَنَّا حُرُمٌ » متفقٌ عليه .






*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وعن النَّوَّاسِ بنِ سمعانَ رضي اللَّه عنه قال : سأَلتُ رسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم عنِ البِرِّ والإِثمِ فقالَ : « البِرُّ حُسنُ الخُلُقِ ، والإِثمُ : ما حاكَ في نَفْسِكَ ، وكَرِهْتَ أَنْ يَطَّلعَ عَلَيْهِ النَّاسُ » رواهُ مسلم . 







*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وعن عبد اللَّهِ بن عمرو بن العاص رضي اللَّه عنهما قال : لم يكن رسولُ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم فَاحِشاً ولا مُتَفَحِّشاً . وكانَ يَقُولُ : « إِنَّ مِن خِيارِكُم أَحْسَنَكُم أَخْلاقاً » متفقٌ عليه






*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وعن أبي الدرداءِ رضي اللَّه عنه : أَن النبيَّ صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم قالَ : « ما من شَيءٍ أَثْقَلُ في ميزَانِ المُؤمِنِ يَومَ القِيامة من حُسْنِ الخُلُقِ . وإِنَّ اللَّه يُبغِضُ الفَاحِشَ البَذِيِّ » رواه الترمذي وقال : حديث حسن صحيح . 
« البِذيُّ » : هو الذي يَتَكَلَّم بالفُحْشِ . ورِديء الكلامِ . 



*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وعن أبي هُريرة رضيَ اللَّه عنه قال : سُئِلَ رسولُ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم عَنْ أَكثرِ مَا يُدْخلُ النَّاس الجَنَّةَ ؟ قال : « تَقْوى اللَّهِ وَحُسنُ الخُلُق وَسُئِلَ عن أَكثرِ مَا يُدْخِلُ النَّاسَ النَّارَ فَقَالَ: « الفَمُ وَالفَرْجُ » . 
رواه الترمذي وقال : حديث حسن صحيح .






*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وعنه قال : قال رسولُ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : « أَكْمَلُ المُؤمِنِينَ إِيمَاناً أَحسَنُهُم خُلُقاً ، وخيارُكُم خِيَارُكُمْ لِنِسَائِهمْ » . 
رواه الترمذي وقال : حديث حسن صحيح .






*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وعن عائشةَ رضيَ اللَّه عنها ، قالت سمعت رسولَ اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم يقول : « إِنَّ الُمؤْمِنَ لَيُدْركُ بِحُسنِ خُلُقِه درَجةَ الصائمِ القَائمِ » رواه أبو داود .






*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وعن أبي أُمَامَة الباهِليِّ رضي اللَّه عنه قال : قال رسول اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم : « أَنا زَعِيمٌ ببَيتٍ في ربَضِ الجنَّةِ لِمَنْ تَرَكَ المِراءَ . وَإِنْ كَانَ مُحِقّاً ، وَببيتٍ في وَسَطِ الجنَّةِ لِمَنْ تَرَكَ الكَذِبَ ، وإِن كَانَ مازِحاً ، وَببيتٍ في أعلى الجَنَّةِ لِمَن حَسُنَ خُلُقُهُ » حديث صحيح ، رواه أبو داود بإِسناد صحيح . 
« الزَّعِيمُ » : الضَّامِنُ .
*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*وعن جابر رضي اللَّه عنه أَن رسول اللَّه صَلّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وسَلَّم قال : « إِن مِنْ أَحَبِّكُم إِليَّ ، وَأَقْرَبِكُمْ مِنِّي مَجلساً يَومَ القِيَامَةِ ، أَحَاسِنَكُم أَخلاقاً . وإِنَّ أَبَغَضَكُم إِليَّ وَأَبْعَدكُم مِنِّي يومَ الْقِيامةِ ، الثَّرْثَارُونَ والمُتَشَدِّقُونَ وَالمُتَفَيْهِقُونَ » قالوا : يا رسول اللَّه قَدْ عَلِمْنَا الثَرْثَارُونَ وَالمُتَشَدِّقُونَ ، فَمَا المُتَفيْهِقُونَ ؟ قال : « المُتَكَبِّروُنَ » رواه الترمذي وقال : حديث حسن . 
« الثَّرثَارُ » : هُوَ كَثِيرُ الكَلامِ تَكلُّفاً . « وَالمُتَشَدِّقُ » : المُتَطاوِلُ عَلى النَّاسِ بِكَلامِهِ ، وَيتَكَلَّمُ بِملءِ فيه تَفَاصُحاً وَتَعْظِيماً لكلامِهِ ، « وَالمُتَفَيْهِقُ » : أَصلُهُ مِنَ الفَهْقِ ، وهُو الامْتِلاءُ ، وَهُوَ الذي يَمْلأ فَمَهُ بِالكَلامِ ، وَيَتَوَسَّعُ فيه ، وَيُغْرِب بِهِ تَكَبُّراً وَارتِفَاعاً ، وإِظْهَاراً للفَضِيلَةِ عَلى غيَرِهِ . 
وروى الترمذي عن عبد اللَّه بن المباركِ رحِمه اللَّه في تَفْسير حُسْنِ الخُلُقِ قال : هُوَ طَلاقَهُ الوجه . وبذلُ المَعرُوف ، وكَفُّ الأَذَى . 



*

----------


## محمد احمد حسن

*من فوائد حسن الخلق :
1- حسن الخلق من افضل ما يقرب العبد إلى الله تعالى.
2- إذا أحسن العبد خلقه مع الناس أحبه الله والناس .
3- حسن الخلق يألف الناس ويألفه الناس.
4- لا يكرم العبد نفسه بمثل حسن الخلق ولا يهينها بمثل سوئه .
5- حسن الخلق سبب في رفع الدرجات وعلو الهمم.
6- حسن الخلق سبب في حب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والقرب منه يوم القيامة.
7- حسن الخلق يدل على سماحة النفس وكرم الطبع .
8- حسن الخلق يحول العدو إلى الصديق.
9- حسن الخلق سبب لعفو الله وجالب لغفرانه.
10- يمحو الله بحسن الخلق السيئات.
11- يدرك المرء بحسن خلقه درجة الصائم القائم.
12- حسن الخلق من أكثر ما يدخل الناس الجنة.
13- حسن الخلق يجعل صاحبه ممن ثقلت موازينه يوم القيامة .
14- حسن الخلق يحرم جسد صاحبه على النار.
15- حسن الخلق يصلح ما بين الإنسان وبين الناس.
16- وبالخلق الحسن يكثر المصافون ويقل المعادون.



*

----------


## امام اباتي

*اللهم حسن خلقنا
                        	*

----------

